# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  VinaPhone có dịch vụ 3G tốt nhất

## hantrongtai1

*tại lễ trao giải vietnam mobile awards 2011, vinaphone nhận giải thưởng mạng điện thoại di động có dịch vụ 3g tốt nhất.*


 
vinaphone nhận giải thưởng mạng điện thoại di động có dịch vụ 3g tốt nhất​ vinaphone là mạng di động đầu tiên ở việt nam triển khai ứng dụng công nghệ di động thế hệ mới 3g. với đường truyền dữ liệu và truy cập internet tốc độ tối đa lên tới 14.4 mbps, 3g đã tạo nên một cuộc cách mạng về thông tin di động tại việt nam. 

bên cạnh dịch vụ thoại truyền thống, khách hàng được trải nghiệm và tận hưởng các ứng dụng đa dạng về truyền dữ liệu, truy cập internet trên điện thoại di động từ mạng vinaphone 3g. 

trong năm 2010, vinaphone đưa ra thị trường thêm 5 loại thiết bị usb modem kết nối internet qua mạng 3g, nhằm đa dạng hóa các sản phẩm, đáp ứng tốt hơn nhu cầu thị trường và khuyến khích khách hàng sử dụng dịch vụ 3g. 

tại lễ trao giải vietnam mobile awards 2011, vinaphone đã được nhận giải thưởng mạng điện thoại di động có dịch vụ 3g tốt nhất.

_(*) giải thưởng vietnam mobile awards (vma) được báo vietnamnet tổ chức nhằm vinh danh các nhà cung cấp dịch vụ di động tốt nhất trong năm. đây là giải thưởng thường niên do người tiêu dùng trực tiếp đánh giá bình chọn về chất lượng các sản phẩm, dịch vụ di động và được bộ thông tin & truyền thông bảo trợ_.

----------

